# who is running a 3" straight pipe VRT ?



## optiks (Mar 15, 2003)

i built this over the weekend for my car , wondering if you guys could give me some suggestions on what mufflers and/or resonators to put on it or run it as is ?  my car is not currently running for a ffew more months


----------



## Bthornton10 (Apr 27, 2008)

I ran a straight pipe for a year. Well it was a side pipe out the driver side. I liked it at first but then got really annoyed by it. I liked the side pipe because you could here the turbo spool really loud and it sounded like a jet was taking off haha. But it also sounded like a diesel truck. That's why it went to the back with a muffler. 

So I went with a Fake cat from Siliconeintakes.com and with one of these

http://www.jegs.com/i/Dynomax/289/24222/10002/-1?parentProductId=


Now I like the sound and I am just going to keep it how it is. 

I saw a lot of other people running Magnaflow mufflers and they like them. 


BTW I got the Intercooler:thumbup: 
Thanks.


----------



## EMTvr6 (Sep 21, 2009)

I just ran a magnaflow muffler sounds great.


----------



## swagger rob (Aug 13, 2009)

EMTvr6 said:


> I just ran a magnaflow muffler sounds great.


THIS


----------



## BoostedDubVR6T420 (Dec 4, 2009)

3" all the way back to Borla Muffler.


----------



## optiks (Mar 15, 2003)

no resonators boys?

how if you idle volume and low speed cruising. I realize WOT will be loud as hell i just dont want to be a heat mobile out of boost


----------



## dubbinmk2 (Jan 15, 2008)

BoostedDubVR6T420 said:


> 3" all the way back to Borla Muffler.



this


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

Out of boost, no cat no resonator sounds perfect with the 16" Magnaflow. Resonance is minimal and it is very civil.


----------



## toy_vw (Feb 11, 2006)

the turbo will quiet it down ALOT...


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

If you want to spend some cash on the best sounding and best quality muffler, get a *Burns Stainless Muffler* They are also able to be disassembled and re-packed, which means you will never have to replace a burned out or worn muffler again.

Doesn't really muffle the car SO much, but enough to take the straight pipe edge off. Also, It's the lightest muffler on the market.

I ran completely open pipe with no muffling whatsoever on my 24v Turbo at h2o, and it was wonderful for the weekend but I couldn't have it longer than that.

I plan on getting a burns at some point because i love them, but right now i'm running a 3" HKS Carbon-Ti on my VRT that i got for cheap, which sounds awesome for what it is. Here's a video with the HKS on the car testing a steadicam i just made out of home depot parts


----------



## BTPilot (Nov 24, 2008)

i just did a 3'' all the way back on my mk3 vrt...i have a high flow cat and a 3 inch in and dual 2.5 inch out straight through muffler...car is not at all loud at idle and screams at wot...i dno if ur cheap or not...but i am...and i noticed ur in london...ever heard of exhaust direct? they're in ur town and they have stuff for cheap i ordered the cat ~50$ and muffler (flow master knock-off) ~50$ and 15$ next day shipping to cambridge lol really good deal if u ask me and ur not gonna get harrassed by cops for somethin thats obnoxiously loud..ur welcome to pm if u wanna swing by and hear it..im open to meet you around ayr ontario as well cuz i work there...lmk


----------



## GTI VR6 (Sep 12, 2000)

BoostedDubVR6T420 said:


> 3" all the way back to Borla Muffler.


this 

but been thinking of trying straight out the driverside with no muffler


----------



## slcturbo (Apr 19, 2010)

EMTvr6 said:


> I just ran a magnaflow muffler sounds great.


Same here. MBS exhaust so 3" all the way back and a magnaflow, no resonators.

If you wan't stealth quiet add a resonator, but it's not loud or obnoxious without it.


----------



## BARELY LEGAL (Jul 2, 2009)

I run straight pipe, no mufflers. Sounds AWESOME!


----------



## slcturbo (Apr 19, 2010)

BARELY LEGAL said:


> I run straight pipe, no mufflers. Sounds AWESOME!


Not to any neighbor over 22yrs. old


----------



## BARELY LEGAL (Jul 2, 2009)

slcturbo said:


> Not to any neighbor over 22yrs. old


My neighbors all drive DONKS with exhaust and more bass than you can shake a fist at. This is just my way of saying hello when I leave for school at 7:15am.


----------



## slcturbo (Apr 19, 2010)

BARELY LEGAL said:


> My neighbors all drive DONKS with exhaust and more bass than you can shake a fist at. This is just my way of saying hello when I leave for school at 7:15am.


Looks like your good to go then:thumbup:


----------



## optiks (Mar 15, 2003)

BARELY LEGAL said:


> My neighbors all drive DONKS with exhaust and more bass than you can shake a fist at. This is just my way of saying hello when I leave for school at 7:15am.


LOL i wanna live in your hood. My neighbours would not put up with a straight pipe for even a day those old bastards 

Gonna try it with 1 muffler and add a resonator if i want it quieter


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

Lieutenant Dan said:


>


Shoulda jumped in the right lane when you went over 25.... A-holes always jump in the left lane because of the traffic coming on Nicholls....


I'll be going to the same spot i got my 2.5" done. It will come out to be a bit less then MBS and i can still get the same options MBS is offering. 

I'll be going with Test pipe & 1 Magnaflow like i got now in 2.5


----------



## instg8r (Sep 22, 2003)

3" turbo back, gutted cat, no resi, 3" straight through magnaflow...screamer pipe....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mq1YGBeo9bs


----------



## dubbinmk2 (Jan 15, 2008)

think about the COPS and the tickets you will collect with loud cars in SOME cities.... so keep that in mind when you make it loud. :thumbup:


----------



## premiumrider360 (Jul 29, 2008)

*depends.*

OP: it depends on if the car is ur daily or not, on my vrt im runnin a 4" strait pipe from the turbo to the rear bumper and i love the sound, however i dont kno if i could deal with it for a daily. all my buddys call it a tractor at idle and unreal at 2grand and higher rpms lol... just thrownin out another opinion for ya. :thumbup:

have a good one


----------



## d15nonvtec (Dec 19, 2006)

premiumrider360 said:


> OP: it depends on if the car is ur daily or not, on my vrt im runnin a 4" strait pipe from the turbo to the rear bumper and i love the sound, however i dont kno if i could deal with it for a daily. all my buddys call it a tractor at idle and unreal at 2grand and higher rpms lol... just thrownin out another opinion for ya. :thumbup:
> 
> have a good one



how low are you with this setup?

im curious how you ran a 4" pipe between the beam and body.

i have a 3" and im pretty low and its crushed slightly.


----------



## optiks (Mar 15, 2003)

i have a mk3 TDI as a daily driver, but i think im gonna go with a muffler just to not be a heatbag


----------



## MK2G60T (Jul 17, 2003)

EMTvr6 said:


> I just ran a magnaflow muffler sounds great.


^One of two good choices IMO, Or a remus muffler if you have some coin


----------



## d15nonvtec (Dec 19, 2006)

the borla i used to have sounded decent as well.


----------



## premiumrider360 (Jul 29, 2008)

*4"*

right now im just on a 60/40 cup kit, cuz thats what was on the car when i got it, im still lookin for the best way to get a bit lower without sacrificing any horsepower or other perfomance, mainly because i want more lol  but anyhow im not sure but i believe the exhaust was run by the engine shop that did the vr swap however i am not positive on that. i can tell ya it is quite a squeeze tho.

have a good one :thumbup:


----------



## d15nonvtec (Dec 19, 2006)

id like to see pics of that if possible


----------



## premiumrider360 (Jul 29, 2008)

*pics*

ill see what i can do man, i havent ever put pics on here lol but ill give her a go when i run out to the garage and get some haha. it might be a day or two cuz theres a foot of snow on the ground  and i dont go out unless i need to haha 

have a good one


----------



## d15nonvtec (Dec 19, 2006)

ah ok

you dont run your car in the snow? i drive my vrt everyday


----------



## optiks (Mar 15, 2003)

barely snows in PA


----------



## marat_g60 (Mar 5, 2003)

BoostedDubVR6T420 said:


> 3" all the way back to Borla Muffler.


 X2, and its pretty quiet once the car is warmed up, and if I want it to scream I just hit the switch and go open downpipe:laugh:


----------



## slcturbo (Apr 19, 2010)

optiks said:


> barely snows in PA


 Really? We got record snowfall last year.


----------



## premiumrider360 (Jul 29, 2008)

*snow*

Haha nah I have it in the garage from the time the first flake falls till a good amount of the salt is washed away, plus it gives me time to put all the new **** on every winter lol, and in my opinion it snows more than enough in pa for my liking haha


----------



## MaxVW (Nov 4, 2004)

i run my vr5t straight piped... it may have to do with the firing order but honestly it never resonates ever. and its actually pretty respectable. not retarded loud and i get loads of complements on how it sounds. id say it sounds like a Lamborghini crossed with an audi rally car lol


----------



## 99.5 vdubb jetta (Dec 8, 2006)

dubbinmk2 said:


> this


yea go with this i got the 2.5 straight pipe to borla on my all motor 3" would be perfect for vrt


----------



## d15nonvtec (Dec 19, 2006)

MaxVW said:


> i run my vr5t straight piped... it may have to do with the firing order but honestly it never resonates ever. and its actually pretty respectable. not retarded loud and i get loads of complements on how it sounds. id say it sounds like a Lamborghini crossed with an audi rally car lol



define "respectable"...

i enjoy loud, but my 3" no cat, no muffler, is quite loud...


----------



## MrMoon (Dec 23, 2008)

my old vrt, 3" from the turbo back to a magnaflow muffler, no resonator, no cat

still pretty loud, 3" straight piped is going to be too loud for anything more than a very short period of time

http://www.youtube.com/user/cgueret1#p/u/3/WN0Tsb2Hqgo


----------



## MaxVW (Nov 4, 2004)

lol well it seems that 5 cylinder engines dont resonate as bad for some reason dont get me wrong it is loud but its in no way too loud lol open dump so it is pretty savage under boost


----------

